# amano shrimps turning yellow?



## stonedaquarium

hi guys i have just added some amanos to my tank about a week ago and they were once 8 now i can only see about 3 or four swimming about. i have a heavily planted 20 gal with a group of community fishes composed of 4 cardinals and 12 various mollies and 5 mollie fry. 

i have been battling BBA and some algae in my tank so i started Excel treatments along side some fertz for my planted tank. ever since i started dosing Excel and flourish nitrogen my shrimps seem to slowly disappear and i have notice some of them have a slightly orange or yellow line inside their body running from their brain till the end. 

what could it be? 

my water parameters are:

PH: 6.8
Nitrates 20 ppm
Phosphates 0ppm
Ammonia 0.25ppm.

what could it be? was it something i did and how could i prevent it.

My purpose of getting amanos was to combat the algae which just turned red today after 3 to 4 days of heavy excel dosing.


----------



## tang daddy

Excel can be harmful to shrimp at higher doses, that could be the cause of the missing amanos.... As for them turning yellow, amanos can go from green to blue to yellow or even brown. Part of that is their diet, mine are mostly green and blue but they only eat plants and algae. Maybe your shrimp are eating some of the food you feed your fish?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

You should not have any ammonia readings. If this is a new tank, it's still cycling. If it's an established tank, something is causing a mini-cycle. The ammonia is going to cause problems with all your organisms, but shrimps are more sensitive to it. But as tang daddy says, higher concentrations of Excel/Metricide will be harmful too.


----------



## PaulCheung

I noticed that when I fed my shrimp with carrots. They will turn orange (also with orange poop).

This may be related to what they ate.


----------



## stonedaquarium

thanks guys... possibly with the food. as i just feed my fish with tetra color flake food.. i guess some of them must have had ingested the fish food as i dont feed my shrimps... i just leave them be to eat the algae or whatever left over food from my fish


----------



## neven

you'll notice as your amano's age, they will steal the food right from the fish, then swim off and hide with it


----------



## stonedaquarium

hi guys... aights i guess i figured out the problem with my amanos dying the 1st time, pretty much due to heavy excel dosing. so this is the problem i have right now I guess due to some shrimps dying and i have not be able to find some of the dying shrimp has lead to a spike in my ammonia in the tank 3 days ago. i managed to get the ammonia to Zero today after water changes and dosing with nutrafin cycle and some left over stess zyme to boost the beneficial bacteria. 

Here are my updated water parameters : 

NO3 = 20ppm
Ph = 6.8
NH3/NH4 = O
PO4 = O

and i still got some amanos that are yellow? i noticed that some of their limbs are missing? what could have caused this... Two possible reasons come to mind... 1) excel dosing and ammonia... but now with those two factors fixed they are still kinda weak. or in critical shape. 

Help is always appreciated.


----------



## Gregzz4

Could be the Mollies are picking their limbs off
I've sacrificed Amanos before with Excel due to heavy BBA
Killed the algae And the shrimp
Mine survive if I only dose it every other day and mix it in Very slowly
Weekly water changes will be a must
Even that can cause deaths
Excel is poison for Amanos


----------



## stonedaquarium

hey gregz. yep i had to learn that lesson the hard way of excel being a poison to amanos... so far i restocked and so far for the past 3 days my amanos seem to be fine.... hopefully it stays that way


----------



## fishgal

i thought copper and shrimp don't mix either, and theres copper in the flourish.

i dose half cap of excel every other day in my 20g med planted tank with no problems.


----------



## Tazzy_toon

I have some cherry shrimp that started turning an orangey color about 2 weeks after I started feeding my fish color enhancing food. Not sure if that's the reason, but i just assumed they would be affected by it.


----------



## trevorhoang

amanos change colors depending on their diet. i heard they can go blue sometimes as well. my amanos stay grey


----------

